# Головные боли. Нужен совет



## Yan (29 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте уже долгое время меня мучают головные боли но с июля месяца стало  хуже
Стала болеть  за глазами и виски
В июле даже бегали мурашки по голове и шее и немела рука.
В  районе лба тяжесть собирается и как будто  внутри головы распирает в области висков и между глазами.иногда закладывает в правом ухе но не на долго
трудно сосредоточиться
бывает сильно колотиться сердце и чувства нехватки воздуха

 Доплер поставил гипоплазию левой позвоночной артерии
также есть грыжа в шейном отделе c5-c6 3мм
 Ходил по разным врачам делал массаж и тд
но пока толку не много 
жду совета от профессионалов


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2014)

Найдите на форуме опросник головной боли доктора Гусейнова.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Окт 2014)

Каковы результаты посещения невролога? Где снимки?


----------



## La murr (30 Окт 2014)

*Yan*, здравствуйте!
Воспользуйтесь, пожалуйста, этим - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/


----------



## Yan (26 Ноя 2014)

Выкладываю снимки мрт и допплерографию

 

хочу узнать насколько всё плохо в шейном отделе

     



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Каковы результаты посещения невролога? Где снимки?


выложил снимки мрт и допплерографии.посмотрите пожалуйста!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Ноя 2014)

Снимки желательно размещать так,чтобы головы была вверху. Отсутствуют сведения о посещении невролога (неврологический статус, установленный диагноз). Отсутствует опросник головной боли с ответами.


----------



## Yan (30 Ноя 2014)

По опроснику боль напряжения
Невролог поставил диагноз мышечно тонический синдром шоп
Прописал  пропить курс пикамилона месяц пропить
пью почти две недели в голове пояснее стало и болеть по реже стала
Но шея по прежнему в напряжении


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2014)

Головная боль напряжения.
Правильно заметили, эта боль от напряжения мышц шеи и от напряжения "мозгов".
Значит пикамилон, как и пирамидон тут не помощник (если не считать наличие "предопределенного эффекта" от любого регулярного действия).
Значит надо искать способы снять напряжение.
Попробуйте сами перечислить способы уменьшения напряжения мышц шейногрудного отдела.0.
Всех призываю перечислять!
Начну с конца:
- мануальная терапия
- массаж
-
-
.....


Затем способы уменьшения психоэмоционального напряжения.
Начну с самого красивого:
- дауншифтинг
-
-
....

Жду Ваших предложений

Вот интересный вопрос.
Йоговский образ жизни куда отнести?
К мышцам или к голове?


----------



## La murr (1 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Йоговский образ жизни куда отнести?
> К мышцам или к голове?


И туда, и туда: ибо йога - это совокупность духовных, психических и физических практик)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2014)

Согласен. Только хочу заметить, что на смену головным болям напряжения автора, приходят головные боли родственников и знакомых от навязчивой рекламы и даже требования- всем делать как я!


----------



## Yan (1 Дек 2014)

Я ходил на курс иглорефлексо терапии и  остеопатии но это не сильно помогло!начало ещё подниматься давление в последнии 7 дней до 140 на 80!при нормальном 120-80!
А вот с мануальными терапевтами в Санкт-петербурге беда.....Найти хорошего очень тяжело


----------



## Yan (1 Дек 2014)

Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение о снимках и доплерографии


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2014)

Как у всех.

И по прежнему спрашиваю:
Попробуйте сами перечислить способы уменьшения напряжения мышц шейногрудного отдела:
-иглотерапия
-остеопатия
....


----------



## Yan (2 Дек 2014)

массаж
мануальная терапия-))
Я уже записался на прием буду пробовать-)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2014)

- массаж
- мануальная терапия
-иглотерапия
-остеопатия
- правильная организация рабочего места и времени
-
-
-
-


----------

